# Stoney came and went



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Just got the email from Iwan Reis. They received some today and by the time my meeting took a break it was already sold out. Any have any luck.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Ooh, I wonder if this means it will start popping up elsewhere?


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Sam here. I called and it was gone


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I missed it already??? out:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep, I imagine they only received a limited supply and with what they had promised to cutomers combined with their email update policy it didn't last long. They also sold out of Penzance pretty quickly, though not as quickly as Stonehaven.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow! I guess this means that I'll soon be able to buy some on eBay!

Chasing after the elusive Stoney is kinda like that Whack-a-Mole game in the arcades. You have to have that mallot cocked and ready for when the Stoney pops its head out, gotta move fast!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Jivey said:


> Just got the email from Iwan Reis. They received some today and by the time my meeting took a break it was already sold out. Any have any luck.


I got the email out back smoking a cigar... flash stepped inside immediately and Stonehaven was already sold out. This was probably w/in 3-5 minutes of receiving the email. However Penzance was still in stock @ that time. In disgust I went back outside only to come back in to see Penzance had sold out as well. Should have just ordered it instead of being saddened about the Stonehaven. I just want to try them & since i couldn't get both I was reluctant to buy any. Lesson Learned, the hard way, as usual. :spank:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

CWL said:


> Wow! I guess this means that I'll soon be able to buy some on eBay!


No doubt, my friend. Even at $40 a bag with shipping from IR, there are those I'm sure who scooped some up for profit making purposes and you'll soon see them on eBay.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe we could form a puff tobacco co-op and buy Sam Gawith and Esoterica straight from the distributor.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

This bubble is going to burst. The perceived demand is artificially high.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

I was out to lunch with a client and saw the e mail when I got back, obviously much too late. The guy I spoke to on the phone told me they sold out within 30 mins of the e mails going out even with limiting customers to no more than 2 per customer.

Ah well, as others have said maybe it will start popping up elsewhere also.:violin:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

dmgizzo said:


> I was out to lunch with a client and saw the e mail when I got back, obviously much too late. The guy I spoke to on the phone told me they sold out within 30 mins of the e mails going out even with limiting customers to no more than 2 per customer.
> 
> Ah well, as others have said maybe it will start popping up elsewhere also.:violin:


Based on your avatar I imagined you said "What the Deuce?" when he told you it was sold out in 30 minutes and then perhaps threatened to terminate his existence if he didn't cancel one of those other orders and send you some.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Man I went back and checked my emails and there they all were. Alerts for Stonehaven, Penzance and even Kingfisher! That one was supposed to be discontinued wasnt it? Anyway I missed out and all of them are gone now.:banghead:
Why didnt I check my email sooner? They need to make a tobacco alert app for my smart phone I guess.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

sounds7 said:


> They need to make a tobacco alert app for my smart phone I guess.


???? They don't have one already!? Guess I won't be getting a smart phone after all.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

freestoke said:


> ???? They don't have one already!? Guess I won't be getting a smart phone after all.


I heard that someone wanted to create one for the iPad and iPhone but Steve Jobs would only agree to sell it in the Apple App Store if Apple got a 30% cut of all tobacco sales made as a result of the app so the deal fell apart.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

3 tins of Penzance and 2 tins of Kingfisher on the way, Just call Iwan Ries they still have the KingFisher in stock.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Based on your avatar I imagined you said "What the Deuce?" when he told you it was sold out in 30 minutes and then perhaps threatened to terminate his existence if he didn't cancel one of those other orders and send you some.


Precisely, altho I went a slightly different route, and proffered that if he could send some my way I would make sure his exit was swift and painless when the time arrived. :lol:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

canadianpiper said:


> 3 tins of Penzance and 2 tins of Kingfisher on the way, Just call Iwan Ries they still have the KingFisher in stock.


Thank for that heads up. 3 tins of Kingfisher on the way. I guess it was just a rumor that they weren't making it any longer.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> I heard that someone wanted to create one for the iPad and iPhone but Steve Jobs would only agree to sell it in the Apple App Store if Apple got a 30% cut of all tobacco sales made as a result of the app so the deal fell apart.


Your joking but I wouldn't put it past Steve jobs if it went down exactly like that.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I didn't get in either, but no big deal. It's not like I don't have anything else to smoke. :lol:


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> This bubble is going to burst. The perceived demand is artificially high.


Is it? Seems to be a pretty genuine demand when it sells on eBay for stupid prices and people call in asking about availability twice a day.


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

tedswearingen said:


> Is it? Seems to be a pretty genuine demand when it sells on eBay for stupid prices and people call in asking about availability twice a day.


So...what you're hinting at is that a shipment is on its way? :flame:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

neonblackjack said:


> So...what you're hinting at is that a shipment is on its way? :flame:


There's more coming, just be ready to "jump" when you hear word.

The tobacco is imported by someone and they distribute it to the retailers. No way only one retailer (Iwan Reis) will get everything.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

tedswearingen said:


> Is it? Seems to be a pretty genuine demand when it sells on eBay for stupid prices and people call in asking about availability twice a day.


Yes. The shortage is hype-driven much more than it is quality-driven. Sure, some are hoarding it for a quality smoke, but many people are buying a pound or more without having ever tried it. Whether those people are buying to resell or betting they'll like it is immaterial, because either way that snake cannot continue to eat its own tail. Right now everybody wants it, so the demand is at its peak. But not everyone has smoked it, and it's virtually guaranteed to win over less than 100% of prospective customers. Once everyone gets their hands on some, the demand will go down. When the demand tapers, the eBay prices will trend downwards until the profit margin is too slim too bother with, and *that* event will be the ultimate nail in the hype coffin. Once Stoney is perceived to be worth no more than what you paid for it, the supply won't be tapped out.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> Yes. The shortage is hype-driven much more than it is quality-driven. Sure, some are hoarding it for a quality smoke, but many people are buying a pound or more without having ever tried it. Whether those people are buying to resell or betting they'll like it is immaterial, because either way that snake cannot continue to eat its own tail. Right now everybody wants it, so the demand is at its peak. But not everyone has smoked it, and it's virtually guaranteed to win over less than 100% of prospective customers. Once everyone gets their hands on some, the demand will go down. When the demand tapers, the eBay prices will trend downwards until the profit margin is too slim too bother with, and *that* event will be the ultimate nail in the hype coffin. Once Stoney is perceived to be worth no more than what you paid for it, the supply won't be tapped out.


Are you my Econ teacher?

Cal poly Pomona?

econ 201 MW 9:00am-11:30am?

Hi Professor Rice!


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> Yes. The shortage is hype-driven much more than it is quality-driven. Sure, some are hoarding it for a quality smoke, but many people are buying a pound or more without having ever tried it. Whether those people are buying to resell or betting they'll like it is immaterial, because either way that snake cannot continue to eat its own tail. Right now everybody wants it, so the demand is at its peak. But not everyone has smoked it, and it's virtually guaranteed to win over less than 100% of prospective customers. Once everyone gets their hands on some, the demand will go down. When the demand tapers, the eBay prices will trend downwards until the profit margin is too slim too bother with, and *that* event will be the ultimate nail in the hype coffin. Once Stoney is perceived to be worth no more than what you paid for it, the supply won't be tapped out.


Hear hear!
Oh wait, I'm one of them.... :loco:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> Your joking but I wouldn't put it past Steve jobs if it went down exactly like that.


I hear you. If John had left the smiley off, I wouldn't have known it was a joke!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

User Name said:


> Are you my Econ teacher?
> 
> Cal poly Pomona?
> 
> ...


Ha!

No, but I am professor on the other coast. My subject is writing.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> Yes. The shortage is hype-driven much more than it is quality-driven. Sure, some are hoarding it for a quality smoke, but many people are buying a pound or more without having ever tried it. Whether those people are buying to resell or betting they'll like it is immaterial, because either way that snake cannot continue to eat its own tail. Right now everybody wants it, so the demand is at its peak. But not everyone has smoked it, and it's virtually guaranteed to win over less than 100% of prospective customers. Once everyone gets their hands on some, the demand will go down. When the demand tapers, the eBay prices will trend downwards until the profit margin is too slim too bother with, and *that* event will be the ultimate nail in the hype coffin. Once Stoney is perceived to be worth no more than what you paid for it, the supply won't be tapped out.


This is still genuine demand. And unless there's a decline in new pipe smokers or an increase in production of Stonehaven, (or fewer threads like this) I don't see how this cycle ends.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

This is great news! I'll let others fight over Stoney. I've been looking for Kingfisher ever since I tried it as part of the newbie trade. I'm glad to hear its making its way back around!!



sounds7 said:


> Thank for that heads up. 3 tins of Kingfisher on the way. I guess it was just a rumor that they weren't making it any longer.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

tedswearingen said:


> This is still genuine demand. And unless there's a decline in new pipe smokers or an increase in production of Stonehaven, (or fewer threads like this) I don't see how this cycle ends.


"hype" is actually a big part of "actual" demand. Think of consumer electronics.

esoterica is going to do everything possible to increase production so that they can make a higher profit, unless perhaps moving facilities. Because right now, they're not making as much money as they could be with their low supply. Black marketers are making most of the money. (Yes, ebay is a black market.)

When demand decreases, which it will AND is very natural, esoterica will then slow its production down to meet the demand. However, there will be two windows when esoterica is trying to catch up to demand and there's a shortage, and when esoterica is trying to limit itself to demand, where there is a surplus. Those windows generally wouldn't be very large, but with small-scale tobacco production, I'm guessing it makes those windows larger.

I think...:dunno:


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Agreed. Hype is part of actual, real demand, as long as this demand actually affects supply. I think this is where the confusion between authentic and inauthentic demand derives.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

dmgizzo said:


> I was out to lunch with a client and saw the e mail when I got back, obviously much too late. The guy I spoke to on the phone told me they sold out within 30 mins of the e mails going out even with limiting customers to no more than 2 per customer.
> 
> Ah well, as others have said maybe it will start popping up elsewhere also.:violin:


I'm actually glad to see a retailer limiting the amount one can purchase. I think with the way the vultures buy this stuff up for the secondary market, more retailers should do this. It's not like they will have a hard time moving it, even with a limit of 2 per customers. Cigar retailers do this with the rarer cigars, so why not baccy retailers.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Esoterica is just the line of tobacco made for Butera by J.F.Germain & sons. They are not a tobacco company. So J.F. Germain would need to increase production and I dont see that happening with their antiquated equipment and processes. Even if they could speed up I am not sure we would like the taste of the result.



User Name said:


> "hype" is actually a big part of "actual" demand. Think of consumer electronics.
> 
> esoterica is going to do everything possible to increase production so that they can make a higher profit, unless perhaps moving facilities. Because right now, they're not making as much money as they could be with their low supply. Black marketers are making most of the money. (Yes, ebay is a black market.)
> 
> ...


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

> I'm actually glad to see a retailer limiting the amount one can purchase. I think with the way the vultures buy this stuff up for the secondary market, more retailers should do this. It's not like they will have a hard time moving it, even with a limit of 2 per customers. Cigar retailers do this with the rarer cigars, so why not baccy retailers.


We're lucky to be pipe smokers. Many other marketplaces would, instead of limiting customer purchase quantities, jack up the price to offset the demand at very level of the supply chain.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

tedswearingen said:


> We're lucky to be pipe smokers. Many other marketplaces would, instead of limiting customer purchase quantities, jack up the price to offset the demand at very level of the supply chain.


+1 on this, and this is why I have such respect for smokingpipes.com and some of the other vendors in the pipe smoking world. You could easily charge twice what you do for Stonehaven and you wouldn't have any problem selling out the limited amounts you are able to obtain. Not only do you not do that, you maintain waiting lists and spend the time it takes to manage such lists and notifiy customers, etc. And with what smokingpipes.com charges for the SG tins, you could probably get three times that amount easily. Heck, a tin on Puff just this week sold in minutes for something like $15 plus 6 dollars shipping.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

sounds7 said:


> Esoterica is just the line of tobacco made for Butera by J.F.Germain & sons. They are not a tobacco company. So J.F. Germain would need to increase production and I dont see that happening with their antiquated equipment and processes. Even if they could speed up I am not sure we would like the taste of the result.


Thanks for setting me straight, my mistakey.

I wonder what kind of shifts they're running.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

tedswearingen said:


> We're lucky to be pipe smokers. Many other marketplaces would, instead of limiting customer purchase quantities, jack up the price to offset the demand at very level of the supply chain.


I have heard that some retailers have upped the prices. Those that do will never get my business. I still remember the gas stations around me that bumped their gas prices after 9/11 to over 4.00 a gallon. I never buy from them same with E-tailers.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Firedawg said:


> I have heard that some retailers have upped the prices. Those that do will never get my business. I still remember the gas stations around me that bumped their gas prices after 9/11 to over 4.00 a gallon. I never buy from them same with E-tailers.


That may be true for you, but as the prices on eBay show, they would still have plenty of folks who would buy it from them, at least at whatever price point the supply and demand curves would even out. And I don't really think this could be considered a case of price gouging, as pipe tobacco is a luxury item and not something we have to buy during the time surrounding a natural or man-made disaster. As long as the various retailers are not colluding and engaging in price fixing it's just capitalism at work. In most industries and in life everyone wants to buy low and sell high. I think we're lucky that we have etailers who sell tobacco at such low prices.


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

Lurker here, but Ive seen the hype on here and PSF over stoney.

Yeah it's good, great even but there are other smokes around. Would I buy some if it came in and didnt sell in 30 seconds? Sure. 

I thoroughly enjoy other tobaccos, so when stoney gets in my hands, its a pleasant little treat for me. But Im not going to spend my day looking for it.


now if this was about SG then......


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Black said:


> now if this was about SG then......


Ahhhh, we all have our weaknesses don't we.  For me, it's Irish Flake, but I agree with you about Stonehaven. A fine blend and I smoke it when I can get it, but I won't go to extremes to get obtain a supply. For others, I'm sure it's their Holy Grail and nothing will stop them. And let's just face it, their are plenty of gentleman with large disposable incomes so paying $80 for an 8 ounce bag that will last them dozens of smokes doesn't seem like that much money to them. Probably the same guys that buy the $7000 Lars Iversson's. I like to think I'd be some noble creature who wouldn't do it, but in reality if I made $500,000 a year I don't think I'd quibble about picking up a bag of Stoney for $80 or rare pipe for a few thousand.

Welcome to Puff!


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

Funny you should say that because you are actually the reason I looked into IF, and now I have about 10 or so tins of it, I love it. Smoke it almost everyday. I'd rather spend my money on that then I would stonehaven, but I still just want the stoney for those days when I crave it.

Irish Flake is one hell of a smoke and thank you sir for advocating for it. Its a daily for me.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Black said:


> Funny you should say that because you are actually the reason I looked into IF, and now I have about 10 or so tins of it, I love it. Smoke it almost everyday. I'd rather spend my money on that then I would stonehaven, but I still just want the stoney for those days when I crave it.
> 
> Irish Flake is one hell of a smoke and thank you sir for advocating for it. Its a daily for me.


I'm always happy to turn on a smoker to the joys of IF. I consider myself an IF evangelist...lol. Fortunately for us, Peterson and their manufacturer use modern production facilities and can actually produce enough of the stuff to meet demand, and IF is not a good choice for those that don't want (or can't tolerate) a good kick in the pants from good ol' St. Nic. Actually, come to think of it, Stoney (while no where near the same level as IF) pacts a decent nic punch which may come as a surprise to those who have never smoked it when they do get their hands on some.


----------



## Black (Feb 3, 2011)

Lol its not bad.

I love when people go and order 2 punds of 1792 because "everyone" says its good.

Two things probably happen alot.

1) The tonquin that we love, doesnt sit well with them and they give a WTF? look.

2) The nic kick is out of their world and they wind up bent over a toilet.


Order some more next time guys lol.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

User Name said:


> "hype" is actually a big part of "actual" demand. Think of consumer electronics.
> 
> esoterica is going to do everything possible to increase production so that they can make a higher profit, unless perhaps moving facilities. Because right now, they're not making as much money as they could be with their low supply. Black marketers are making most of the money. (Yes, ebay is a black market.)
> 
> ...


Nah, consumer electronics manufacturers make most of their revenue on products based on quality and performance. You can thank the internet for instant access to reviews of products & performance. You can hype something all you want, but if it doesn't deliver, it won't sell in the long run. Apple products are the perfect example. If the users aren't happy, they wouldn't keep buying. An example of failure would be Microsofts line of cellphones...anyone remember them? They were "hyped" and they went nowhere. Also, just who the hell is "HTC"? How come their smart phones came out of nowhere and are now a dominant player in smart phone using Android OS? Hype?... I don't think so.

As for Esoterica, a big reason why there are repeat customers is because of the quality of the tobacco mixtures. Demand and antiquated equipment aside, there is simply a limited amount of certain tobaccos available. Even if one tried to plant on more land, it isn't the same and it would take years for that tobacco to be ready for processing.

eBay is a "black market"?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Black said:


> Lol its not bad.
> 
> I love when people go and order 2 punds of 1792 because "everyone" says its good.
> 
> ...


I just tried 1792 recently and actually like it quite a bit, but you are right on the money about the nic, though I don't find it as strong as IF. It certainlly isn't for everyone, and I know some smokers get turned off to it when the read about the possible dangers of tonquin, though I don't worry about them myself.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

> Nah, consumer electronics manufacturers make most of their revenue on products based on quality and performance. You can hype something all you want, but if it doesn't deliver, it won't sell in the long run. Apple products are the perfect example. If the users aren't happy, they wouldn't keep buying. An example of failure would be Microsofts line of cellphones...anyone remember them? They were "hyped" and they went nowhere.


This is a great example of natural vs. artificial demand.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

> I just tried 1792 recently and actually like it quite a bit, but you are right on the money about the nic, though I don't find it as strong as IF. It certainlly isn't for everyone, and I know some smokers get turned off to it when the read about the possible dangers of tonquin, though I don't worry about them myself.


I love 1792! Definitely best on a full stomach. Certainly not as strong as Irish Flake, but when I want something that will kick me in the face I go to Black XX Rope. It tastes like the bottom of a barbecue pit! And yeah, I like that.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

CWL said:


> Nah, consumer electronics manufacturers make most of their revenue on products based on quality and performance. You can thank the internet for instant access to reviews of products & performance. You can hype something all you want, but if it doesn't deliver, it won't sell in the long run. Apple products are the perfect example. If the users aren't happy, they wouldn't keep buying. An example of failure would be Microsofts line of cellphones...anyone remember them? They were "hyped" and they went nowhere. Also, just who the hell is "HTC"? How come their smart phones came out of nowhere and are now a dominant player in smart phone using Android OS? Hype?... I don't think so.
> 
> As for Esoterica, a big reason why there are repeat customers is because of the quality of the tobacco mixtures. Demand and antiquated equipment aside, there is simply a limited amount of certain tobaccos available. Even if one tried to plant on more land, it isn't the same and it would take years for that tobacco to be ready for processing.
> 
> eBay is a "black market"?


Not saying that hype alone drives consumer electronics, but it does play a large role with advertising, brand recognition/loyalty. As does the prestige that goes along with owning one. When iphones first came out, you weren't "cool" unless you had an iphone, same with ipods.

Look at all the jackasses sitting in coffee shops, reading books on an ipad. $100 says they wouldn't be doing that if no one was ever in a coffee shop. $100 says they wouldn't even be in the coffee shop if no one went to that coffee shop.

Even though hype and prestige aren't real qualities you can touch, it still factors into real demand.

"Consumer reviews" in itself is hype, truthful or not. Same with tobacco reviews.

Buying up all the tobacco from a location just to sell it illegally (no license, that crap about the oh you're just paying for the tin, not the tobacco inside is bull.) at raised prices on ebay. Sounds like a black market to me.

I know I'm wrong, but my brain was built with sticks and straw. I'm just really looking out for that big bad wolf, so I can skin him before he huffs and he puffs.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

You are talking about an effect known as a "grey market".


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

CWL said:


> You are talking about an effect known as a "grey market".


It is grey if its legal good, black if illegal good.

Selling tobacco without a license is illegal. Gangs do it all the time with cigarettes, but people buy that because they don't want to pay ridiculous taxes, not because the quantities are low.

Selling toys right before Christmas after you cleaned up at a local Costco is grey.

Selling tobacco without a license after you cleaned up a B&M is black.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

tedswearingen said:


> We're lucky to be pipe smokers. Many other marketplaces would, instead of limiting customer purchase quantities, jack up the price to offset the demand at very level of the supply chain.


I honestly wouldn't mind a little increase in prices on the more sought after blends such as Stonehaven. My way of thinking is simple. Increase the price 20-30 bucks a tin or as much as the market would allow. This will cut down on the hoarders and on the amount people buy to resell on the bay for profit. In doing this you will also make it more available to everyone thus limiting the ridicules prices it goes for on ebay.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> I honestly wouldn't mind a little increase in prices on the more sought after blends such as Stonehaven. My way of thinking is simple. Increase the price 20-30 bucks a tin or as much as the market would allow. This will cut down on the hoarders and on the amount people buy to resell on the bay for profit. In doing this you will also make it more available to everyone thus limiting the ridicules prices it goes for on ebay.


If you do that, don't forget to add the incremental cost of tobacco taxes to that amount. You are looking at a $40-100+ for a 50gr tin of tobacco here in the USA.

I think that people would be forced to stop smoking. Blenders, eTailers and B&Ms would go out of business.

Gives me _more_ reason to hoard.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

> I think that people would be forced to stop smoking. Blenders, eTailers and B&Ms would go out of business.


On account of a handful of blends?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

tedswearingen said:


> On account of a handful of blends?


If you start raising prices on some, which direction would overall pricing go?

I think that the the current situation with supply & demand and the kinks that go with it are is just part of life. It will sort itself out in some way or other, maybe it won't.

But if people start trying to meddle with it, they stand a far greater chance of creating more unforeseen problems than any benefits from potential remedies.

So Ted, when is Stonehaven showing up?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

CWL said:


> So Ted, when is Stonehaven showing up?


I think that's what we all want to know, we can talk about economics all we want, but what we REALLY want to do is snag some stoney.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

HAHA! Stonehaven should be in any day! But the waiting list is long....


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

tedswearingen said:


> HAHA! Stonehaven should be in any day! But the waiting list is long....


How does one get on that waiting list?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

neonblackjack said:


> How does one get on that waiting list?


Just contact them and asked to be put on the waiting list. However, I believe the list is just slightly longer than the one for OU season football tickets, but you're a young fellow so you've got time to wait. If not, you can pass your spot down to your kids and grandkiddies. In the meanwhile, a massive and irresistable bribe to Mr. Moo might be your best shot at getting hold of some.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

tedswearingen said:


> HAHA! Stonehaven should be in any day! But the waiting list is long....


Glad I'm on the list! :llama:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

"We apologize, but this item is temporarily out of stock. Please check back with us in a few days."


How many days= a few days?


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

More than a couple.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Forget Stonehaven, buy Mixture 79.

There, I said it. Hopfully I have created some demand for that crap, that way they'll leave the real stuff alone.


----------

